# optimize xp and keeping a clean system everyone should read this



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/OptimizeXP.html


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link, culla.

I like the look of that one. :up:


----------



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

check this out also

http://www.techsupportalert.com/


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

culla said:


> http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/OptimizeXP.html


Excellent .......Thanks :up: :up:

cu Frank.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW .. Great Links you guy's/gal's .. Keep them coming. 

I don't bookmark hardly anything but both of those are in my Fav's 

Thanks


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice link........


----------



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.bbcworld.com/content/clickonline_archive_14_2005.asp?pageid=665&co_pageid=3

just so you all know why


----------



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

learn how to read hijackthis tutorial

http://www.help2go.com/article153.html


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

culla,
Another good link....


----------



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


----------



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.wilders.org/free_tools.htm


----------



## culla (Sep 2, 2005)

if your having trouble updating spybot search and destroy you can here

http://www.spybot.info/en/download/index.html


----------



## wrxboy04 (Aug 1, 2005)

nice find


----------



## ankitshukla (Sep 1, 2005)

that was an helpfull link keep it going


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

www.annoyances.org


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

culla said:


> http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/OptimizeXP.html


I have run through them all & have obtained significant improvements

Grateful thanks Culla:up:

Foxfire


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

your welcome guitar aka culla


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Great links all............very informed !!!

Thanks


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

A lot of good, useful information. Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is this the same guy that posted:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=425682&highlight=XP+Myths
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=404136&highlight=XP+Myths

and the like?
aka "MasterTech" amoung other aliases


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Don't know.
Anyone know why his acount was disabled?

Mastertech is known by many aliases. LINK 
I haven't seen 'Culla' as one.....yet.

edit: I just noticed Culla is posting as 'guitar' , now.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Still more great and knowing stuff...............


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

i was disabled as culla cause i kept on doing peoples hjt logs and apparently am not qualified anyway now i'm guitar and heres something more for you all

http://www.xs4all.nl/~kazil/testfiles/index.htm


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

What does it take to be qualified?


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Stoner said:


> What does it take to be qualified?


replying with the correct information.
Candy and Cookiegal told him to butt out of a thread and he ignored them, something to that nature.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Stoner said:


> What does it take to be qualified?


Well, knowing what you're doing helps a lot.  That's why you don't see me attempting to do logs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

guitar said:


> i was disabled as culla cause i kept on doing peoples hjt logs and apparently am not qualified anyway now i'm guitar and heres something more for you all
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~kazil/testfiles/index.htm


Actually, your account was disabled because you refused to desist when asked.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

was just finishing what i started no offence meant but i'll just stay out of them 
its how i learn and i've learned heaps
if i can help someone to learn i'm happy even if its me
NOW LETS GET THIS THREAD BACK ON TRACK
www.annoyances.org


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

lookin for free software?
http://www.filehippo.com/

more software not all free
http://www.softpedia.com/

video codecs
http://www.fourcc.org/index.php?http://www.fourcc.org/codecs.php

drivers you need to register first
http://www.driverguide.com/


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

if all a person does is try to protect themselves by downloading and reading all of these links, there's no time to play on the computer.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

oops i forgot open source
http://sourceforge.net/


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

bearone2 said:


> if all a person does is try to protect themselves by downloading and reading all of these links, there's no time to play on the computer.


theres no time to play if you don't protect yourself cause your computer won't work anymore

now you got anything useful to add????????????????????


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

guitar said:


> theres no time to play if you don't protect yourself cause your computer won't work anymore
> 
> now you got anything useful to add????????????????????


yo superhero.

you're account was disabled for overindulging.

you have 21 posts and seem to think that what you offer up is the holy grail.

you're full of yourself.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

having a bad day bear


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

bearone2 said:


> yo superhero.
> 
> you're account was disabled for overindulging.
> 
> ...


*** vulgar language removed ***


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Contratulations guitar, you've earned yourself a vacation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

bearone2 said:


> yo superhero.
> 
> you're account was disabled for overindulging.
> 
> ...


You're skating on the edge here, keep the comments to the topic at hand, and not personalities. Perhaps a review of the TSG Rules is in order?


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

nice move John but I'm sure we will see him in the near future. He likes it here... who can blame him for that!


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> You're skating on the edge here, keep the comments to the topic at hand, and not personalities. Perhaps a review of the TSG Rules is in order?


agreed, i'm familiar.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I only made it a 24 hour one, but the next one will be a lot longer, perhaps an eternity.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

:down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: 
i didn't realize the p word was banned well well well 
so now do we only use the queen english here eh
i am not the instigator here check through the posts i've made only trying to help some of my friends and maybe some people i don't know 
distinguished member beeron distinguished=more posts than i've done
this is the end of this thread 
you got something to say i don't care
your obviously to familiar with yourself
and what the hell are you moderating 
if i got banned so should beeron the brain
instant bad karma is going to get you
you know the rest
goodbye
:down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

bye.

Just to let you know, the first post in this thread is a link generated for the purpose of profit(perhaps not your purpose)
But the owner of that site is gaining attention from many tech sites he constantly spams.
Anyone interested to see the efforts of this spammer need only google "Mastertech" to see the contraversy.

An interesting link is this one LINK
which is currently active.
The members have documented the character of "Mastertech" quite efficiently, IMO.

It should be noted that Mastertech is a member of our forum and has posted in similar fashon.

Culla, guitar.......you brought his spam, again, into this forum with the first post of this thread.

You seem to have a history of acting with out forward thinking.

Again, before anyone follows that first link, make sure you know who you are endowing your trust to.

Jack.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

the first link has advice and links to free software [it has ads down the side for pay software but not as much as this sites ads by google]
stoner must have been to stoned to read just wanting to throw in your two bobs worth eh
as far as liking this site [not any more]
thanks to tapeuup,rockn,stoner,bearon2,john will all throwing in their irellavent two bobs worth makeing this thread a discusion which is not my intention at all so get off this thread you lot of self riteous geeks


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks for mentioning me first, I feel so special! I have not said anything bad about or towards you but I do think you deserved that timeout and I know you do as well!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

guitar said:


> ...........so get off this thread you lot of self riteous geeks


No 

The members need to know the first link posted in this thread is considered a mechanism for spamming at the site I posted and the members of that site have completely discredited him(Mastertech), IMHO.

Here is that link again: FireFoxMyths


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

guitar said:


> the first link has advice and links to free software [it has ads down the side for pay software but not as much as this sites ads by google]
> stoner must have been to stoned to read just wanting to throw in your two bobs worth eh
> as far as liking this site [not any more]
> thanks to tapeuup,rockn,stoner,bearon2,john will all throwing in their irellavent two bobs worth makeing this thread a discusion which is not my intention at all so get off this thread you lot of self riteous geeks


The links down the side of his(probably your page) are referral ID's he/you get paid for having people click. I will throw my two cents worth in any time I see fit when people start throwing around useless and possibly harmful links with no regard for the content. I am probably correct in my assumption that Culla, Guitar and MasterTech are one and the same.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I see the "goodbye" only lasted two days.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Rockn said:


> I am probably correct in my assumption that Culla, Guitar and MasterTech are one and the same.


that is not a bet I am willing to take. I agree with the fact that he has a vested interest in as many people visiting some of those sites as possible. It's good to see that link that Stoner posted; proves others are on to him as well.

v


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

valis said:


> that is not a bet I am willing to take. I agree with the fact that he has a vested interest in as many people visiting some of those sites as possible. It's good to see that link that Stoner posted; proves others are on to him as well.
> 
> v


what a load of crap i don't even know any of those site owners vested interest indeed moderate this close this thread as its turning into a argument over nothing


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Whose arguing?
Nothing to argue about.
While you, culla/guitar may not have intentionally spammed the forum, the link you chose to place in the first post, titled....coincidentally as Mastertech places his own spam to be optimized for google searches ( optimize XP).......... * optimize xp and keeping a clean system everyone should read this* shows up on the very first google search page this morning( Google ) which coincidentally has Mastertech's site at the top. And your very first post is his link.
And that does look suspicious
Your thread has the appearence of intentionally pointing to Mastertech's site.

Good that you are locking this thread.
Even better if you request a mod to delete the link(Mastertech's) you posted.
Would you do that to show you are a TSG member that thinks first for the safety of this forum?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Interesting.....also on that first google search page ( Google )are other links ( direct and indirect) to Mastertech's site.
He appears to be building a network of forums that provide links to his site by posting at them and using, as I presented, terms in his thread titles that are advantageous to pointing to his site , when googling.

Mastertech is even higher up in search rank than Microsoft using the terms "Optimize XP".....He's been a busy bot....er...boy .....


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

This is cute 
Mastertech is also using links that appear of a different origin, then redirect to his site.

Third page of that search:


> Optimize Guides
> Optimize XP - A Windows XP Optimization Guide. The #1 Windows XP Performance Guide! Use Optimize XP to improve both work and gaming performance safely. ...
> wwwoptimizeguides.com/ - 17k - Feb 16, 2006 - Cached - Similar pages


Good self promoter or deceptive spammer?.......

(note: url in above quote was intentionally broken as I will not link to Mastertech's site)


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

looks like a flute, plays like a flute, sounds like a flute.....

chances are it's not a guitar.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

Funny "Firefox Myths"(Another one of Mastertechs sites) parody site http://nanobox.chipx86.com/FirefoxFables/


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

i leave you all to writhe in your own bull


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I see you haven't requested this thread be closed afterall.
Looks more like you are bumping the thread.
Ars really kicked Mastertech in the @ss, don't you think? 

I saw mention where he and his aliases were being banned at various tech sites


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

guitar said:


> i leave you all to writhe in your own bull


 Sounds like you are <CWLMST> off about me dissing mastertechs site, so maybe you are mastertech.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

It does fit a pattern that Mastertech seems to follow.
His site is set up for Adsense advertising.
From what I gather, he not only makes money from people visiting his site and clicking on placed ads, his advertising revenue is also adjusted by how many people just click on the initial url. 
Thus, he spams the Internet in general, drawing attention to himself any way he can, so more traffic clicks on that very first money generator( url ).

And one of Mastertech's mechanisms for drawing traffic seems to be creating flamming arguments that go on and on, ever drawing attention to his site, untill that thread is closed and he starts another one or is banned.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

I wonder why noone has reported him to his ISP for spamming, he doesn't deserve to be on the net.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

-MaDcOw- said:


> I wonder why noone has reported him to his ISP for spamming, he doesn't deserve to be on the net.


I suspect he's been reported. But I don't know the ins and outs of ISP rules.
I would think he'd be more concerned about lawsuites from posting reader opinions at his site that were edited to convey the opposite of what they actually said. The members of Ars really took him to task over that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread.


----------

